# Low Id Amule Help ...



## twingo59 (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, 


avant de commencer je tiens à préciser que ce forum est mon dernier recours apres avoir lu tous les tutos, wiki, forums, etc..
j'utilise un routeur Hitache AH4021 / club Internet et je cherche désespéremment à avoir un HIGH ID sur amule.. et ceci depuis des mois...
mes ports sont ouverts sur mon routeur (voici ce que j'ai sur NAT)
Server Name External Port Start External Port End Protocol Internal Port Start Internal Port End Server IP Address 
amile 4672 4672 UDP 4672 4672 192.168.1.2 amile 4662 4662 TCP 4662 4662 192.168.1.2 
et sur "ports triggering"

Application Trigger Open 
Name Protocol Port Range Protocol Port Range Start End Start End amile TCP 4662 4662 TCP 4662 4662 amile UDP 4672 4672 UDP 4672 4672 
pour LAN j'ai bien désactivé le DHCP serveur, j'ai indiqué IP 162.168.1.1 et sous masque 255.255.255.0

j'indique ces TCP 4662 et 4672 et rien n'y fait ca ne fonctionne pas... j'ai changé les TCP.UDP vers 11500/11650 et 7561/7562 sur le routeur + la mule et rien n'y fait??? 

A quoi est ce dû ?? est ce qu'il faut indiquer quelque part autre chose ? 
Merci par avance
twingo59


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

twingo59 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> avant de commencer je tiens à préciser que ce forum est mon *dernier recours *



allo, s.o.s. detresse amitié, joyeux noel !


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Si tu as change tes ports sur la mule et sur ton routeur le message devrait au moins changer. T'as redemarre l'application bien entendu ?


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Si tu as change tes ports sur la mule et sur ton routeur le message devrait au moins changer. T'as redemarre l'application bien entendu ?


----------



## Meow the Catz (5 Avril 2006)

Et ton firewall sous os X, il est activé ou pas ? C'est peut-être lui qui bloque non ?


----------



## twingo59 (5 Avril 2006)

le firewall sous os est désactivé, et quand je redémarre la mule rien ne change.. y'a des ports qui marchent mieux que d'autres sous club internet ? j'ai entendu dire qu'ils bloquaient des "ports connus".. sinon est ce que je dois indiquer quelque part sous emule une adresse IP ? j'y comprends plus rien


----------



## bucheron74 (5 Avril 2006)

pour ta mule je ne sais pas comment on se connecte à ton routeur moi j'ai une live box
fais attention dans péférences reseau  mets bien configurer manuellement , adresse IP :non pas 192.168.1.1 mais la tienne, sous réseau tu as bon, routeur :192.168.1.1, en serveur DNS tu mets aussi 192.168.1.1
dans le routeur fais gaffe de mettre aMule_TCP et pas amule-TCP comme beaucoup mettent, 
ca doit marcher 
repostes si problème


----------



## nathy65 (5 Juin 2006)

Bonjour  , 

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et moi aussi je rencontre des problèmes avec amule qui m'attribue systématiquent une LOW ID
J'ai lu à peu près tout ce qu'on pouvait lire sur le sujet sans trouver ma réponse.

Donc :

J'ai un Mac G5 connecté à une Freebox et un ibook G4 en Wifi (je crois que le problème vient de là).

Mon pare-feu est bien desactivé et dans les préférences d'amule, les ports TCP et UDP sont à 4662 et 4672.

D'après ce que j'ai lu, jusque là c'est bon.

Pourtant, j'ai toujours une LOW ID !!!! 

J'en conclue donc qu'il doit s'agir d'un problème de routeur. 

Je me souviens que lorsque j'ai installé la carte wifi dans la free et que je l'ai configurée, j'ai du activer le mode routeur sur le site de free pour pouvoir me connecter en Wifi. 
Si je désactive ce mode, je n'ai plus internet sur mon Ibook. Bref, un truc à s'arracher les cheveux que j'ai nombreux fort heureusement... 

Si quelqu'un voyant de la lumière en passant par là pouvait s'arrêter et me donner un coup de main (plutot qu'un coup de pied), il aurait ma reconnaissance éternelle (et c'est peu dire!). 

merci d'avance.

Nath


----------



## Anabys (5 Juin 2006)

Dsl, je donne que des coups de pied 

Essayez tous les deux de redémarrer vos routeurs (= débrancher/rebrancher la prise de courant). Certains routeurs ont besoin d'un reboot pour activer les nouvelles politiques NAT.

A défaut, plongez vous dans [THREAD=112834]ce thread[/THREAD].


----------



## alix (18 Juin 2006)

bonjour à tous

comme beaucoup de personnes je suis un vrai tâcheron car je n'arrive pas à configurer mon mac et ma alice box pour passer en HIGH ID sur amule...
y aurait il qqn qui puisse m'éclairer en prenant en compte le fait que j'ai une alice box??
PS / je suis débutant en mac .......°(o0)°........


----------



## charlax (19 Juin 2006)

J'avais eu le même problème, et j'avais finalement ouvert tous les ports en entrée, et sélectionné les ports autorisés en sortie.

Mes 2¢


----------



## viaste (22 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous.
je galère pas mal depuis que j'ai récupéré le mac de ma soeur  :rose:
j'ai téléchargé amule mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter. J'ai lu pas mal de chose dans ce forum, mais les 3/4 c'est du chinois pour moi.


----------



## Gregware73 (22 Juin 2006)

As tu bien regardé les tutoriels que l'on trouve sur internet?ils sont en général assez complets. Sinon donne nous ta configuration, en particulier comment tu te connecte à internet(ethernet,wi-fi,...)et on essayera de t'aider.


----------



## viaste (22 Juin 2006)

Je me connecte en ethernet sur ma live box.


----------



## Gregware73 (22 Juin 2006)

bon ben la livebox c g&#233;nial &#231;a marche tout seul, et en plus il y a plein de tutoriel!lol!
Jten fait un petit  

Dans safari(ou firefox)tu tape 192.168.1.1, on va te demander ton login et mot de passe, si tu les as jamais chang&#233; c'est admin pour le login et admin pour le mot de passe(oui je sais c'est original)

Tu es dans le menu de configuration de ta livebox, a g de gauche de la page, tu clique sur "configuration" puis dans le sous menu qui s'ouvre sur "avanc&#233;e" et enfin sur "routeur"

Tu es donc arriv&#233; sur la page de redirection des ports, tu clique sur "ajouter" 

Tu es maintenant dans la fenetre de configuration d'un port particulier, en ce qui concerne amule, le service c'est "dns". Protocole TCP, dans les deux cases suivante tu met 4662. et tu clique sur "soumettre"

Maintenant tu recommence le dernier paragraphe avec toujours comme service: DNS
mais:
-protocole UDP port 4672
-protocole UDP port 4665


J'espere que cela a pu t'aider pour d'autres questions h&#233;site pas, d&#233;sol&#233; si c'est pas tr&#233;s clair c'est mon premier "pseudo tutoriel"!


----------



## viaste (23 Juin 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> bon ben la livebox c génial ça marche tout seul, et en plus il y a plein de tutoriel!lol!
> Jten fait un petit
> 
> Dans safari(ou firefox)tu tape 192.168.1.1, on va te demander ton login et mot de passe, si tu les as jamais changé c'est admin pour le login et admin pour le mot de passe(oui je sais c'est original)
> ...




Tes explications étaient claires, merci.
J'ai bien fait tout ce que tu as dit, mais je ne peux toujours pas connecter amule.


----------



## viaste (23 Juin 2006)

le Wiki amule donne une adresse pour télécharger des serveurs: www.srv1000.com/azz/server.met
Lorsque je lance le téléchargement, cela aboutit à: échec du téléchargement des serveurs avec www....
J'ai pourtant déjà pu me connecter il y a quelques jours de ça, et télécharger 1 ou 2 morceaux de musique. Mais lors d'un téléchargement, tout s'est bloqué et depuis.....


----------



## Gregware73 (23 Juin 2006)

Bon maintenant que les ports sont ouverts, le plus dur  est fait, alors si tu as ce genre de probléme, je te conseille deja de supprimer le dossier "amule"(une recherche spotliht et "reveler dans le finder") et relancer amule pour voir. et je pense que pour bien configurer, je te conseille de passer par ce tutoriel qui m'a réussi. Dis moi si ça marche.


----------



## viaste (24 Juin 2006)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est un tutoriel....:rose:
Faut il supprimer amule entièrement?
Comment faire exactement?
(questions de débutantes!)


----------



## viaste (24 Juin 2006)

Ca y est... j'ai réussi!!!:love:
MERCI MERCI BEAUCOUP!!!!


----------



## Gregware73 (24 Juin 2006)

j'adore les auto reponses aux posts, eh ben t'es plus débutant maintenant..à toi d'aider les autres!!!content d'avoir pu t'aider.


----------

